# new rescues



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

Look at these 8 week old cavaliers we just got into rescue. There is a third one not in the picture. 2 girls and 1 boy. They were sent on a transport to a pet store. The pet store sent them back saying they had bad knees. Our vet asked if we could place them instead of them being pts. Plus, they got coccidia on the transport. We are going to find them homes that can afford surgery if needed in the future. This breeder is the same one that gives us the maltese and poodles I show from time to time. She needs to find another way to make money







.


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

Awww, they are adorable.







Who in their right mind would a) pet shop breed these babies and







want to have them pts rather than give them a chance at a happy life? I'm so glad you and your group are rescuing these little ones. Keep up the wonderful work.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Gosh, KAB, bless your heart for helping these and all the other babies..... [attachment=3109:attachment]


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

Unfortunately, if the pups don't meet the standard of the pet shop, many are put to sleep. The other alternative is to send the back to the breeder who then puts the females back into the breeding program. Then, we have bad quality dogs producing more bad quality.


----------



## HollyHobbie (Apr 12, 2005)

OH I wished I lived closer to you this is the exact dog my hubby wants and hs wanted for a long time. THEY are adorable.

Good luck finding them homes.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Oh they are SO adorable!!! Wish I wasn't allergic to them!!!
I think they are a beautiful breed!!!!


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> Unfortunately, if the pups don't meet the standard of the pet shop, many are put to sleep. The other alternative is to send the back to the breeder who then puts the females back into the breeding program. Then, we have bad quality dogs producing more bad quality.[/B]


Yes, atleast the breeder gave us the chance to save them. We are getting several young (6 months to yr.) cavaliers with knee probems. I haven't seen any adult females yet. She needs to take them out of her breeding stock.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)




----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

The puppies are just so adorable!!! I especially love the one on the right (the lighter one). I am begging my husband since I always loved cavaliers and want to rescue but he is against it since we already have one problematic doggie (also with bad knees but his have been fixed).







Hubby says he doesn't know if he could make it through another knees surgery. I will keep begging him!!


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> The puppies are just so adorable!!! I especially love the one on the right (the lighter one). I am begging my husband since I always loved cavaliers and want to rescue but he is against it since we already have one problematic doggie (also with bad knees but his have been fixed).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Everyone in our group wanted to be the one to foster them. I passed since they had coccidia. I didn't want to take a chance on passing it on to mine. They are on antibiotics and feeling better.


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

Sad news. The little boy didn't make it. I guess the coccidia and the travel on the transport was too much for his little body.


----------

